# Recce Questions



## Sapper24 (28 Dec 2004)

Just wondering, I know that infantry Regiments have a recce detatchment, but do engineer regiments, and armoured regiments have recce detatchments aswell? and if so how do they select the soldiers to be in that detachment?


----------



## McG (28 Dec 2004)

Engineers have a Recce Sgt in each troop.  His responsibilities include most of the technical recce and planning for the troop.  His detachment includes his LAV III crew.  2 CER has a regimental recce element, but it may only be around for a short time longer because it is not included in any Egr transformation plan that I have seen.

Armoured regiments have recce squadrons.  Have a visit to the Armd board to find out more.


----------



## Sapper24 (28 Dec 2004)

How do they select the people to be members of the recce detatchment?


----------



## McG (28 Dec 2004)

If you can drive the Recce Sgt's vehicle (LAV III for mechanized reg force, and typically LSVW or Iltis in the reserves) then you can do the job.  The old QL5a course used to qualify a Cpl to assist a recce sgt (and so it would have been a prerequisite for the recce driver).  However, the Section 2ic course that replaced it no longer goes into the required details.


----------



## Sapper24 (29 Dec 2004)

Hey thanks for all the info MGC  
Chimo!


----------



## Love793 (31 Dec 2004)

Under the "old" doctrine the Tanks had Regimental Six Zero (Recce Tp), and Bde held the Recce Sqn as a Bde asset.  They have come from a Armoured Regt administratively, but answered to Bde tactically.


----------

